# Game Thread December 17th at New York



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That's right there are games and such things that happen with the Pacers that have nothing to do with Ron Artest.

Granger finally showing his range and hits a 3. Not a bad game from him.

71-70 Pacers with 30 seconds left in the third.

Jermaine is having a great game as usual: 23 points, 6 boards, 4 assists, 1 block.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

The Knicks take the lead after Crawford makes a layup and is fouled by Granger and hits the free throw.

73-71 Knicks going into the 4th.


Let's go boys!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Also, on another side note, Sarunas is having another great shooting game, 4 for 7 from downtown with 13 points. Gotta love me some Saras.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jasikevicius with a nice layup, Pacers make it 73-74, down 1 with 11:12 left in the game.

Offensive foul on Taylor, and Tinsley hits a 12 footer to make it 75-74 Pacers.

Q hits a 3, Knicks go back up 77-75

JO ansers back with a 7 footer, tie game at 77 apiece.

9:59 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Some more stats during the timeout.

Once again, JO is really impressing me, a great game for him. He's now got 25 points, 6 boards, 5 assists, and a block.

Saras with 15 points on 4-8 shooting from downtown, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals.

Granger has 7 points, and 5 boards, 3 of which are on the offensive glass...a good sign..


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO with two free throws, he's 12-13 from the line...VERY nice. That makes 27 pts for him.

Pacers 79
Knicks 77

Frye makes a shots, tie game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Antonio Davis makes a 4 footer, Granger shows his shooting touch again and hits a 17 footer, Frye hits a layup, Tinsley hits a layup and gets fouled and hits the Free throw.

Pacers 84
Knicks 83

Eddie Gill enters the game for Saras...???


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley with another layup! What a game he's starting to put together too!

19 points on 8-14 shooting, 4 boards, 5 assits, and 1 steal.

Pacers 86
Knicks 83

6:20 left in the game.

NY Timeout


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

According to Yahoo! Sports, we have Tinsley, AJ, and Gill on the court at the same time....

Crawford with a layup

Granger for 3!!! Yes!!! This is what I've been waiting for Granger!!! 12 points for him with two threes! Go Granger!

Pacers 89
Knicks 85

Crawford misses a 5 footer, but NY gets the board and Marbury hits a running 5 footer and gets fouled by Gill...still not sure why he's out there over Saras...and thank you Carlisle, Saras is back in for Gill.

Marbury hits the Free Throw.

JO with another 17 footer! Showing the range baby! 29 points!

Marbury for 3...Tie game!

91-all

4:13 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

A bunch of misses by bouth teams, and NY calls a time out with 3:39 left. Still 91 all.


3:39 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Q for 3...grrrr.

94-91 Knicks

Tinsley hits a pair of free throws to make it 94-93.

Frye misses a jumper, Tinsley misses a 3. 2:30 left.

Starbury misses a layup, Davis with the offensive board, Crawford misses a 21-footer, TInsley with the board. Indiana Time out.

Knicks 94
Pacers 93

2:05 left.

Come on boys, grind this one out, we need the win.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DUNK BY JO!! NICE assist Jamaal!

Taylor misses a 3, Granger with the board. He's got 2 blocks now.

Foul on Marbury, Tinsley hits both free throws, he's just taking this quarter over completely.

Pacers 97
Knicks 94

1:10 left.

Foul on JO, Crawford hits both FTs. 97-96 Pacers. 

Shooting foul on Malik Rose with 53 seconds left...Saras hits both FTs, Pacers go back up by 3...99-96. 17 points for Saras now.

Saras with the steal! I love this guy!! And Croshere with the layup! Pacers up by 5 with 16 seconds left!! 101-96!!! NY timeout


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

How sick was that Croshere pump fake?

Tinsley showing his uncanny ability to step up as the second scoring option.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> How sick was that Croshere pump fake?
> 
> Tinsley showing his uncanny ability to step up as the second scoring option.



Tinsley has taken this game over! Him and JO are piling up the stats.

Saras and Tinsley compliment eachother GREATLY when on the court at the same time. I am LOVING what I am seeing.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Starbury misses the three, Saras gets fouled and hits one of two, and that ends the game.

Pacers win!!! Pacers win!!!

Nice way for that unit to close out the game. Granger, JO, Tinsley, Saras, and Croshere really got the job done in the 4th. What a game!

Final score:

Pacers 102
Knicks 96.

Unfortunately, nobody was able to guess the score, so I'll just say that I win for doing the end of the game game thread, and PacersGuyUSA gets a third of a point for his post. :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes! Great win. Although our bench played like ****, many of our starters looked very, very good. 

First of all, Granger played awesome. Nice to see his first breakout game in the NBA. He was hustling a lot on defense. He had some great blocks and some nice boards.

Tinsley was passing the ball awesome. His court vision tonight was superb. I haven't watched a lot of the past few games, but it looked like he was make a lot of good passes to Saras. He also finally started to shoot well from the line.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sorry guys that I was not able to give my play by play calling....

I just got home, but I promise next game I'm here without a doubt....

we played great, and Granger had a monster night....

Great W like Legend said, let's keep the victories coming.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

And S-Jax great job with the game thread doggy...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Yes! Great win. Although our bench played like ****, many of our starters looked very, very good.
> 
> First of all, Granger played awesome. Nice to see his first breakout game in the NBA. He was hustling a lot on defense. He had some great blocks and some nice boards.
> 
> Tinsley was passing the ball awesome. His court vision tonight was superb. I haven't watched a lot of the past few games, but it looked like he was make a lot of good passes to Saras. He also finally started to shoot well from the line.



Yes, Tinsley and Saras compliment eachother very, very greatly.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> And S-Jax great job with the game thread doggy...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*



Thanks man, I wasn't able to pick it up until late in the third, but I did what I could. And don't worry about not being here tonight, we all have real lives too, ya know?

Much love man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks man, I wasn't able to pick it up until late in the third, but I did what I could. And don't worry about not being here tonight, we all have real lives too, ya know?
> 
> Much love man.



U da man S-Jax, and I'll help you next time doggy.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Yes, Tinsley and Saras compliment eachother very, very greatly.


Nice to see them actually acknowlodge each other, for once. I saw Saras pat Tinsley's head...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Nice to see them actually acknowlodge each other, for once. I saw Saras pat Tinsley's head...



Good chemistry building between the two. Put them together, and they can be a very dangerous 1-2 combo.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> U da man S-Jax, and I'll help you next time doggy.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


Like I said man, don't sweat it. I got ya back, you got mine, and that's how it'll be.

...We ride together baby!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I would like to help with game threads, but I've been busy with basketball lately (the majority of my practices are from 5-7) and I've been too lazy to post when I get home.

I've also been having some internet trouble. My connection has been dying during peak hours (6:30-10), so I've been unable to browse. I should have this fixed sometime in the next week or so and I'll be back up and posting more in game threads and in other threads on the board this holiday break.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Like I said man, don't sweat it. I got ya back, you got mine, and that's how it'll be.
> 
> ...We ride together baby!



lol...

No doubt doggy.....

Like I said U da man....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I would like to help with game threads, but I've been busy with basketball lately (the majority of my practices are from 5-7) and I've been too lazy to post when I get home.
> 
> I've also been having some internet trouble. My connection has been dying during peak hours (6:30-10), so I've been unable to browse. I should have this fixed sometime in the next week or so and I'll be back up and posting more in game threads and in other threads on the board this holiday break.



Don't sweat it man. And btw, how has basketball been going for you? Keep me posted. I just play a crap load of pickup every night, but I'd like to hear how you do in real games, I hope all has been going well there for you.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I would like to help with game threads, but I've been busy with basketball lately (the majority of my practices are from 5-7) and I've been too lazy to post when I get home.
> 
> I've also been having some internet trouble. My connection has been dying during peak hours (6:30-10), so I've been unable to browse. I should have this fixed sometime in the next week or so and I'll be back up and posting more in game threads and in other threads on the board this holiday break.



You're a HOF poster Legend, we're glad you're on our team....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What happened Mauzer???

How come you haven't posted here yet, Sarunas had a real nice game....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> And btw, how has basketball been going for you?


It's been going pretty good. Our team isn't the best, I think we're 4-3 or something (we had a game today, but I was sick and couldn't make it). I'm the forgotten player on the team. I'm probably the best shooter, but I'm also the slowest. I don't have a fast sprint, but when I play B games I'm the quickest player on the floor. 

Right now I'm averaging about 5 points and a couple rebounds in 5+ minutes (for A games). I used to love playing B games because I always dominated in those games, but this year we picked up a few scrubs who know nothing about basketball and have no fundamentals at all, so it's hard to enjoy the games because they don't know the offense. 

Overall, this has been my best year. I've been getting more playing time than I ever have (although I would like more), I'm shooting better than I ever have, and that has resulted in me having more fun.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> It's been going pretty good. Our team isn't the best, I think we're 4-3 or something (we had a game today, but I was sick and couldn't make it). I'm the forgotten player on the team. I'm probably the best shooter, but I'm also the slowest. I don't have a fast sprint, but when I play B games I'm the quickest player on the floor.
> 
> Right now I'm averaging about 5 points and a couple rebounds in 5+ minutes (for A games). I used to love playing B games because I always dominated in those games, but this year we picked up a few scrubs who know nothing about basketball and have no fundamentals at all, so it's hard to enjoy the games because they don't know the offense.
> 
> Overall, this has been my best year. I've been getting more playing time than I ever have (although I would like more), I'm shooting better than I ever have, and that has resulted in me having more fun.



Well I'm glad it's going well for you. And most importantly, I'm glad that you are having fun. Just keep at it. As far as your speed and all that, that is completely in your hands. My advice, do outside work to make yourself quicker. Calisthetics(sp?) and all that. Train extra hard to give yourself that edge, it will pay in the long run, believe me.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

WTF saras missed 2 FT's tonight. ship him back lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jdohman said:


> WTF saras missed 2 FT's tonight. ship him back lol



lol...

Also...I'm glad that we have Tinsley back, h hit 2 very important FT's, and had a very nice game overall...

Our offense seems to flow much better when he's actually healthy, and playing the way he should be playing...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Well I'm glad it's going well for you. And most importantly, I'm glad that you are having fun. Just keep at it. As far as your speed and all that, that is completely in your hands. My advice, do outside work to make yourself quicker. Calisthetics(sp?) and all that. Train extra hard to give yourself that edge, it will pay in the long run, believe me.


Well, it's going to be hard for me to get a lot faster because I have flat feet. That's why my sprint is so slow, I take off really slow because I can't run on the balls of my feet.

What I need to watch is my weight. When I started basketball, I was at 180, now I'm at 185. I don't eat lunch, but after school before my practices I go to the gas station to pick up a snack and a Mountain Dew. I'm going to try to stop drinking Dew and start getting a Propel/water with just a sandwich. I also need to stop eating ice cream after dinner. Hopefully this works for me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm eating worst than you right now Legend...
just aweful, tonight I eat so much I can't remember all of it...

It's hard to give up the things one likes, but it's not impossible...

Much luck to you L.L., I'll be doing the same thing....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm eating worst than you right now Legend...
> just aweful, tonight I eat so much I can't remember all of it...
> 
> It's hard to give up the things one likes, but it's not impossible...
> ...


:laugh:

Well, I had 4 pieces of pizza and many snacks before, I don't know if it can get much worse.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

awesome.. big games by jo, tinman, saras and granger!! this is what i like


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Is it bad that most of our players were playing awesome, and we could barely beat the Knicks?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is it bad that most of our players were playing awesome, and we could barely beat the Knicks?



A win is a win.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is it bad that most of our players were playing awesome, and we could barely beat the Knicks?


Rebounding, rebounding, rebounding! If we could... we would have won this game by 30... and we prolly wouldn't have lost a couple of other games either.


----------

